# Horizontal router part question



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I would like to build a horizontal router table someday. Can anyone tell me what kind of a thing holds this threaded rod on?

Thanks

KR


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Kelly:

One typical solutions is:

Top: Insert or tee-nut. I would use an insert, rather than a tee-nut. 

Bottom: (top to bottom) Threaded rod passes through lumber, then through washer, and then through a pair of jam nuts.

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Kelly

If I recall Rusty use a rod coupling nut (or a tee nut) and lock nuts on the bottom of the rod.


http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/2949-hoizontal-router-table.html
===



Kelly Rittgers said:


> I would like to build a horizontal router table someday. Can anyone tell me what kind of a thing holds this threaded rod on?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> KR


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi Bob:

Thanks for the info!

So, Rusty may have used a rod coupling nut? That's what I used the first time on my router lift. Replaced it, as I didn't like the friction. 

Cassandra


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI

Your Welcome, most of the time they are plated and it's best to run a tap down them to clean out the threads, most are flash plated but some are cad plated or hot dip gav. and it will fill the threads up with plating...most are taped with a 2A fit and will hang up on full thread rod if it's the rolled type..a quick way to fix the error is to chuck a tap in a power drill and run it down 4 or 5 times so you can hand spin the nut by hand..but as you know it takes two parts so the rod must be clean also..same way with a power drill so both parts can spin by hand easy..a one finger spin.. just a tip from old bolt and nut guy ... 

Just one more tip, once you have the threads nice and clean pickup some Maalox and put on a nice light coat it will stop the gulling and will let the nuts move nice easy..

http://www.maaloxus.com/index.shtml

=====
=======



Cassandra said:


> Hi Bob:
> 
> Thanks for the info!
> 
> ...


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

Look at barrel nuts and bolts.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Micah

True ,but 1/2-13 or bigger, barrel nuts are hard to come by, but rod coupling nuts are easy and they only cost .10¢ each..the norm..but you can make your own barrel nuts with some steel pipe for peanuts or some flat steel stock.

==========



Micah said:


> Look at barrel nuts and bolts.


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

Point well taken, thanks.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Chewables don't work!*



bobj3 said:


> HI
> 
> ................... Just one more tip, once you have the threads nice and clean pickup some Maalox and put on a nice light coat it will stop the gulling and will let the nuts move nice easy..
> 
> ...


Ugh Bob I tried the Maalox trick but the Chewables I rubbed on the threads just crumbled. Do you need to chew the Chewables first and then spit on the threads? :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

hahahahahahahaha, just take the cap off and pour it on threads 

hahahahahahahaha
Or 
you can take a small bite off the plug than put in one of "Chewables" in your mouth, than spit it on the threads  that may do it too  

=======




Marco said:


> Ugh Bob I tried the Maalox trick but the Chewables I rubbed on the threads just crumbled. Do you need to chew the Chewables first and then spit on the threads? :jester:


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

I ain't smart enough to chew and spit, tried both "Redman" and "Copenhagen" .... both times ended up swallowinng and turning green!!!! ........ I'll try the liquid Maalox


----------

